# "Bilddatei existiert nicht" erscheint auf Kamera



## chris82NY (30. September 2016)

Habe folgendens Problem und ich hoffe, dass mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Habe Photos von meiner Digitalkamera auf den Rechner ziehen wollen! Das hat auch alles funtioniert, das heißt die Bilder sind auch alle da und sichtbar!
Nachdem ich die SD-Karte wieder in die Kamera eingesetzt habe und alle Bilder durchschauen wollte, waren einige Bilder weg! Anstelle des Bildes kam die Meldung "Bilddatei existiert nicht"!

Das Komische daran ist, dass wenn ich die SD-Karte wieder in den Rechner stecke und die Bilder anschaue, sind alle Bilder sichtbar!!!

Wie kann ich auf meiner Kamera die Bilder wieder sehen?


----------

